# Shazam!!!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Today, i went to petsmart and walk over to their betta section. I look and out of nowhere I see HIM! (aka shazam) So, I buy him. He's a BEUTIFUL male crowny and I'm planing on breeding him! If you dindn't realize it by now his name is Shazam! Cause his name is EXACTLY what HE looks like!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He sure is beautiful! I'll try to get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Jun 16, 2011)

I work in a pet smart and we are going to start carrying half moons and dragon scales, 

Now I have not seen any yet, and wont see them for another month or so when they start sending them, so I dont know if they truly are half moons and dragon scales.. But I'm super excited


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I talked to an employee at petsmart and she told me about a cool aquarium website. I'm going to check it out. The funny thing is she keeps a 8 gal saltwater reef tank. (funlad and theoldsalt say that that's a bad idea)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

well, I'm going to try posting the pics of him so you can stare in awe... SHAZAM!!!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's a beauty aint he?!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep! And it is a bad idea. Not impossible, but a very bad idea.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Shazam looks great! Reminds me alot of my sister's male CT, Luke. Almost the same coloring, just a little less red on the anal fin. I love CTs! 

Congrats on your find, Betta man!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I he is doing well!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I put him in sight of the female. I was going to condition him before I tried to breed him, but the female was so desperate to get out that she jumped into the tank with him. I don't want to destroy the bubbles he has, but he might need more conditioning... What should I do?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Ooh, he's quite pretty! He looks a bit thin, though. What's the proper title of that kind of color pattern?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say a devil betta.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You condition him is what you do! Your fish will be there tomorrow... Take it slow and keep their health in mind.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm trying to condition him in sight of the female and he's in his breeding tank. He's in a 5 gal...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's in heaven now... RIP RIP RIP... how many more bettas CAN I POSSIBLY KILL THIS MONTH?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that. Do you know what happend? :-(


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Fungus happened.


----------

